# Update on Lynn's Surgery



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is Lynn's friend Ellen, and I hope I'm doing this right. My dauther tried to show me how to post on here.

Lynn wanted me to update you on her surgery. It went well and took about 4 hours. She was in recovery for a very long time as her blood pressure dropped extremely low -- but it always does when she has anethesia. They were able to remove both of the small tumors and the very tiny remains of the one that she had already been treated for. She's in ICU now and will probably sleep for a long time. I will be back at the hospital tomorrow to see her. I know they hope that they can move her in the morning and that they want her up and walking tomorrow. 

There were a couple of things that Lynn asked me to find out but I'm not sure how to look for the info, so if someone could just write it here, I'll tell her about it tomorrow.

She wants to know how Lucy is doing; how Zoe is doing; and if Terra has had puppies yet.

We're still hoping that she will be able to come home on Thursday, and if not, I will try to write again and let you know. Lynn has said that she really loves this group and that you've helped her in many ways. Thank you for being there for my friend.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Ellen, thank you for the update. It sounds good so far and I hope things continue in that direction.

Lynn is so lucky to have such a loyal and devoted friend as you.

Here are the threads she was interested in. Lucy and Zoe are on the road to recovery. I'm not keeping up with the puppy thread.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/109547-zoe-hurt-her-neck-spine.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/109454-terras-whelping-thread-maybe-today.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/109606-update-lucy.html


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God, we will keep praying for Lynn to become stronger everyday. I love you my friend
Ellen thanks for the update


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for updating us! Lynn has been in my prayers all day. Please tell her her SM family loves her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ellen, thanks for the update. And thanks for taking care of her and her sweet pups. :aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ellen you are such a good friend! Thank you so much for updating all of us. We all adore and love Lynn. Send her our best and give her lots of x's and o's.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting Ellen. Good to hear the surgery went well. I hope poor Lynn feels better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ellen - I'm so glad you posted.:ThankYou: I think you're a pro:aktion033:. Did it all right. Am so relieved that Lynn is out of surgery and they got the tumors. I was alarmed about the blood pressure but I'm sure it's better low than high and if it's happened before then it wasn't unexpected. You are such a wonderful friend but all of us here know why....Lynn is simply the best.:wub: We're all praying for her and hoping that she's kicked cancer's butt. Thanks again. As far as the pups go -- don't think they're born yet. It seemed imminent early today, but we've been posting looking for news on it but no word yet.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, how sweet of Lynn to think of us and in particular Lucy, Zoe and Terra during this time. She is also very blessed to have you as a friend. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ellen you did a GREAT job for your first post!!! Hunter and I are so glad that Lynn did well and is on her way to recovery.

Lucy is out of surgery and her doctors think she will be able to return to her home and her Mom Allie on Thursday. Crystal said that Zoe is feeling better today and that she wanted to cuddle with Crystal which is always a good sign. The pups are not born as of yet as far as we know. It seemed like they would be born earlier today but nothing so far.

Thank you so very much for keeping us posted on how Lynn is doing - please tell her that both Hunter and Erin are wishing her nothing but the best! :heart:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Ellen,

Please give Lynn hugs and best wishes from us - I am so happy to hear that she may be home on Thursday. 

Is there any way that we could send her something through the postal office?

Thank you so much,

Allie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a good friend you are Ellen! God bless you and tell sweet Lynn to worry about getting herself well!!!

Terra is looking like she will have her pups tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ellen -thank you for updating us. Please give Lynn hugs from us!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for updating us on Lynn's condition. Please give her our regards and best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear Lynn surgery went well:aktion033: Ellen you are one terrific friend!! Lynn has told us how much you have done for her. Thank you!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the update,Ellen.You are a good friend. Glad to hear that Lynn's surgery went well.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you so much Ellen for the update. Glad the surgery is over and they got the tumors. Wishing Lynn now a speedy recovery :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ellen, Thank you so very very much for posting an update on Lynn. I think we've all had her in our thoughts and prayers today and so relieved it's all over and now she can be on the road to full recovery.
You are an especially dear friend to her and know that you both think the world of each other.... I can see why.... you both have such loving hearts! 
Please pass on my love to Lynn...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness I haven't been able to come on regularly enough - how did I miss this???!!! 

Am now keeping you in my prayers, Lynn... have to find the thread that talks about what's going on, but can tell you've had surgery. How frightening....glad you came through it well and are on the mend.

Big *Gentle* Hugs xoxoxox


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ellen, I wanted to chime in also, thanking you for the update. Lynn has been in my thoughts and prayers and will continue to be.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow!!! Thank you so much for the update, Ellen. You're such a good friend. I hope now is the easy part for Lynn. Praying for a speedy recovery.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad all went well. Get well soon.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie says to tell Lynn to get better fast because she is much too sweet to have to feel bad for long! I wish I could give her a hug and let her know how much her SM family is pulling and praying for her.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know how I missed the original thread but I had no idea what was going on :huh:

BUT, I am so glad to hear that surgery went well and Lynn is on her way to recovery. Please send her a hugs and kissies from Yeager, and we will be keeping her in our thoughts. It is so sweet of you to help her post, and I am so touched that she's thinking about the fluffs on here even when she's in the hospital :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Lynn's surgery was a success and hopefully she'll get to come home on Thursday.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting the update!
Please tell Lynn that her SM family is praying for her and sending love!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. I'm glad the surgery went well. Ellen, you are such a wonderful friend, and thank you for taking care of the fluffs for Lynn.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for updating us...send her plenty of hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy to hear Lynn is doing ok, give her my love and let her know i am still praying for her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of and praying for Lynn today and hoping she's okay. Know that Ellen says they're supposed to get her up and around today. Lynn we're with you!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Thinking of and praying for Lynn today and hoping she's okay. Know that Ellen says they're supposed to get her up and around today. Lynn we're with you!!!


I just got the funniest vision of Lynn walking down the hall being followed by a bunch of maltese! Yep, we are with you, girl!:thumbsup:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn, we are rooting for you and are there in spirit! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Love you Lynn, one day at a time


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> I just got the funniest vision of Lynn walking down the hall being followed by a bunch of maltese! Yep, we are with you, girl!:thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Yup, Miki - nipping at her heels and bathrobe.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Saw this yesterday, did not have time to reply. I am so glad that the surgery is over for you.......Rest well and take it easy! My son in law had that kind of surgery to remove his gallbladder and it wasn't as easy as he thought it would be. Please take care of yourself and let us hear from you when you are able. Sending love and prayers to you Lynn!!!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so glad that the surgery is over. Hoping a quick recovery.
hugs :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you, Ellen for letting us know about Lynn. Tell her to take it easy and not worry about anything and to just concentrate on getting well. Tell her we miss her.:wub: She is a real sweet lady!!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update Ellen and I'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lynn - we are thinking of you today!!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks so much for the update, keeping dear Lynn in my prayers. hugs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update! Will be keeping Lynn in my thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Ellen. Please give Lynn our love.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ellen, please tell Lynn that we are all still praying for her and hope that she comes home as planned :thumbsup:. You are a good friend!!!!:wub:


----------

